
Why You Should Use Bluetooth Headphones - ShirleyLaw
https://medium.com/@origem/10-reasons-why-you-should-switch-to-bluetooth-headphones-c98c7a18d26
======
through
If you are an audiophile, that is, if you care about the color and texture of
sound, no. Not at all. Yes, codecs exist and there are methods to artificially
round or shape the audio (eg. equalization biases, stereo width etc)... but
hyperprocessed audio, just like food, is horrible. The data transmission
technology may be here, but the aesthetics, the important part, are absolutely
awful at the moment. We are not there yet. Stay critical.

------
llampx
This is an ad.

